

Phone to PC without rooting - alezucco90
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/andromium/andromium-the-next-evolution-computing-platform/dashboard

======
jamesturn
It's just a login page?

~~~
mtmail
Yeah, the URL points to .../dashboard. This works:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/andromium/andromium-
the...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/andromium/andromium-the-next-
evolution-computing-platform/)

